# VIDEO: Producing a Backing Plate on a Colchester Mastiff 1400 Lathe



## HMF (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uUx3ihrKjYE]http://youtu.be/uUx3ihrKjYE[/video]


----------

